# Photographing A Town That Never Was: Michael Paul Smith's Incredible Models



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Few people put so much time, effort and craftsmanship into a project that results in photos which are totally believable, as Michael Paul Smith. Sixty year old Michael creates realistic 1/24 scale models of an imaginary town from memories of his youth. His photos tell a story that takes you back to that time and place. “What started out as an exercise in model building and photography, ended up as a dream-like reconstruction of the town I grew up in. It's not an exact recreation, but it does capture the mood of my memories”, he says.
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/11/photographing-town-that-never-was.html


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)

Model Cars Look Life-Sized Through Forced Perspectives

"Model maker and photographer Michael Paul Smith has expertly combined his two crafts to create a series of images that make his intricate model cars look like life-sized vehicles on the road. The multifaceted artist, who has been handcrafting scale models for over 25 years, cleverly uses forced perspectives to give a seamless synchronization between his imaginary town called _Elgin Park_ and environmental settings in real life."


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 5, 2022)

Wow, those are absolutely amazing! My spouse is a wargamer, so I've learned to really appreciate people who create miniature 3-D masterpieces! It takes A LOT of work, for sure.

Thx for posting this!


----------

